# AROSPEED & REV WHEELS CHEAP!! Locals (so.fl.) ONLY DEAL!!!



## SpdRcrChk (Oct 14, 2003)

If you or anyone you know is interested......I have REV WHEELS & AROSPEED WHEELS...all models and colors...* with tires * for the following prices: 

*17" Any model and color w/tires: $600
18" Any Model and color w/tires: $700
19" Any Model and color w/tires: $900*

This deal is for *4* wheels with *4* tires. Tires will be either Michelin or Nankane. 

**WHEEL AND TIRES are NOT mounted and balanced**

*You can check out all of the REV WHEEL models at: www.revwheels.com
And
You can check out all of the AROSPEED models at: 
www.arospeed.com*

***This deal is for LOCALS (So. FL) ONLY***

I've already made several deals here and so far everyone has been VERY satisfied. 

*PM or Email me ([email protected]) for info/details.Please include the following info:*
_ Year, Make and Model of car
Lug Pattern
Size of Rim you want
Color of Rim you want
Model # of Rim you want
_


Here are some pics of the wheels.....

REVWHEELS:









AROSPEED WHEELS:
RSGT







RIOT







CRAZY 8








STATIC







XPRESS










**P.S. I can sell you wheels WITHOUT tires as well. PM or EMAIL me for info.

* ALL WHEELS & TIRES ARE BRAND NEW *

:cheers:


----------

